# Hehe



## mbrenner (Mar 14, 2014)

This is What we got when our boer buck was so excited to be out and about last fall. He has made beautiful fb boers but when he got in with the wrong crowd we got these cuties. 
So glad she had no birth difficulties and has been such a great mamma.
Just hard to imagine they're twins! 
Sweet little girls we have now!!!


----------



## mbrenner (Mar 14, 2014)

Here they are


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow what a difference! Glad it all went well, congrats. Your buck should be proud of himself.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow! Congrats they are adorable!!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Aww they are cute! Its like comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I almost looks like your Pygmy buck and your Boer buck each fathered a kid, that is possible if both of them got in there.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Omg..they are so cute!! I want them!! you are so lucky. Congrats!


----------



## nanajudy (Jan 14, 2014)

Congrats! They are adorable. Very cool.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## mbrenner (Mar 14, 2014)

Yes... that's what I've heard about 2 father's! So crazy and the more I watch them the more I believe it to be true. Just crazy! Haha such active little girls. White one is all legs and trying to figure them out is funny to watch!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congratulations! they are so cute


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Adorable babies, Congrates!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

so sweet! congratulations!


----------



## mbrenner (Mar 14, 2014)

Thank you everyone!!


----------



## Littlevohn (Mar 4, 2014)

It could be two fathers or one took after the mother... Just depends on what the mom was. 


Tavon M. Whalen


----------

